# Second season



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

We have a nice snow cover for this weekend s gun season, just back from my spot and deer were moving last night looking for any corn left from the picker. Tracks under my stand just hope they don’t wait till after dark to move, mayb the cold and snow will get them Hungary to move early.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

No snow in the S/W and warmer temps so I'm holding out until Mzldr season but Good luck to those who are out this weekend and be safe.
Good luck and Good Hunting !


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I'll be out here in SW Ohio with my buddy. I'd like to put one more in the freezer. If we get one during this weekend, we'll back off till ML season if we hunt anymore.
With these warmer temps we're going to get, I'm sure I'll be hearing the crappie calling my name.

Good luck and be safe out there.


----------



## Rainbow Record (Jul 13, 2012)

Hunted Saturday Belmont county with my dad we sat in the same blind together and we both had our does before noon was an awesome hunt we can only shoot doe on this property


----------



## halfrack (Oct 13, 2004)

Congrats those are two big does. Wish I could hunt this weekend but working.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

did you get those deer with a muzzle loader. Small well placed hole!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

That first one is a real fatty! Congrats.


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Nice big doe. I take it deer #’s are pretty good where u hunt? My part of Belmont is down.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I went out for the evening and got nice button buck before dark, hit a bit further back than I like ,but only went 10 yds then fell hit the lungs and some liver.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

7 doe and a button buck yesterday. We sat all day. Lots of shooting. The neighbors have got to be on a brown and down mission unfortunately. They are covering the property line and shooting all day.
Back in the blind and ready this morning. Good luck everyone on day 2.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Might have to make a visit today, make sure the neighbors are respecting the property boundaries....they sometimes have an issue with that.....would have went yesterday but the knee wouldn't like the hill side ....stay safe out there whom ever is in the woods.....some might be getting desperate to fill tags


----------



## Rainbow Record (Jul 13, 2012)

Shortdrift said:


> did you get those deer with a muzzle loader. Small well placed hole!


Both deer were taken with a 357 maximum rifle with a scope very accurate wish I could have used this 15 years ago. The deer on this property got hit with EHD he found 38 but thinks his numbers are closer to 50+ we seen about 12 deer with only 1 of them being a spike and the rest does and yearlings its a fairly large property and the numbers still seem to be pretty good


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice! The 357 Maxiumum is a great whitetail round. Very accurate, light recoil, more than enough punch with 180 gr bullet. My Daughter in law shot a buck with one 3 years ago at around 135 yds that went less that 20-30 yds before being done.


----------



## Rainbow Record (Jul 13, 2012)

Lundy said:


> Nice! The 357 Maxiumum is a great whitetail round. Very accurate, light recoil, more than enough punch with 180 gr bullet. My Daughter in law shot a buck with one 3 years ago at around 135 yds that went less that 20-30 yds before being done.


Yes the accuracy is great off the bench it will hold a quarter size group at 100 yards and about a 3” circle at 200 so if you miss then you know it’s all you. Both doe’s drop in their tracks with 1 being stepped off at 70 yards and the other almost 100 and like you said almost no recoil great for youth hunters


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

bobk said:


> 7 doe and a button buck yesterday. We sat all day. Lots of shooting. The neighbors have got to be on a brown and down mission unfortunately. They are covering the property line and shooting all day.
> Back in the blind and ready this morning. Good luck everyone on day 2.


If they are anything like my neighbors the deer may be the safest ones out there. I can't stand idiots. If I shot that many times without killing anything I think I would buy a set of golf clubs.


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

I heard almost as many shots this morning as I did opening day.


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

357 max is an awesome round
I've taken 4 deer over the years with mine so far and not one made it more than 30 yards


----------

